# Ubers Commission should only be 10%



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

# like 

# comment 
#if you agree


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

I want world peace.


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> I want world peace.


You got Obama for 2 more years. 
Good luck with that


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

I want to eat butter rather then Margarine! Good Idea! but Travis is reeling in the dough, He doesn't care about what you think, He doesn't care if you think he should paint the world red, He just doesn't care. He is having a record of drivers coming on board, Them being crazy to do this with the hopes of making it a career.! This is short term for anyone! And anyone that thinks they will make this a career are wrongfully thinking, they don't want career drivers here, They want this to be a passing deal, that is how it will continue to grow on the backs of those who don't make it very long.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@IEUber perhaps you are not aware that since Sept 2nd, New Drivers in SF are being charged 25% commission.

The Partnership Agreement allows Uber to change the commission at will with prior notice. I will not be surprised if it moved up to 25% on all existing Drivers at the end of this year, in conjunction with perhaps a 10-15% rate increase.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @IEUber perhaps you are not aware that since Sept 2nd, New Drivers in SF are being charged 25% commission.
> 
> The Partnership Agreement allows Uber to change the commission at will with prior notice. I will not be surprised if it moved up to 25% on all existing Drivers at the end of this year, in conjunction with perhaps a 10-15% rate increase.


Did you say a rate increase? Really? That would be awesome, what about the $4.00 fares would they be more fair on those rather then taking more like 30% they could take what they say they are taking? rather then what they want to?


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @IEUber perhaps you are not aware that since Sept 2nd, New Drivers in SF are being charged 25% commission.
> 
> The Partnership Agreement allows Uber to change the commission at will with prior notice. I will not be surprised if it moved up to 25% on all existing Drivers at the end of this year, in conjunction with perhaps a 10-15% rate increase.


I'm in the inland Empire that doesn't pertain to me


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

IEUber said:


> I'm in the inland Empire that doesn't pertain to me


Ookay!
It doesn't pertain to you...you think that when commission goes up to 25%, it won't apply to you cause you drive in IE! SF is Uber's home market, and is often the test market for any new policies, that are then rolled out everywhere.

Perhaps you didn't get the point of my post. Stop thinking that the commission should be 10%, and start thinking about commission going to 25%.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Did you say a rate increase? Really? That would be awesome, what about the $4.00 fares would they be more fair on those rather then taking more like 30% they could take what they say they are taking? rather then what they want to?


I wanted to reply to your post, but I can't decipher it.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Did you say a rate increase? Really? That would be awesome, what about the $4.00 fares would they be more fair on those rather then taking more like 30% they could take what they say they are taking? rather then what they want to?


Here maybe this will help.

Did you say a rate increase? Really? You must be joking? Where did they say that they are raising the rates.

What about the $4.00 fares would they be more fair on those rather then taking more like 30% they could take what they say they are taking? more like 20% is what my contract is, rather then what they want to?

There how is that? I didn't mean to confuse you with the run together sentences. Sorry.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

wow, that still didn't make sense..


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

What is it? I can't see where there is a problem, unless you are just trying to make trouble and I don't think that is what you are trying to do?


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> What about the $4.00 fares would they be more fair on those rather then taking more like 30% they could take what they say they are taking? more like 20% is what my contract is, rather then what they want to?


I truly can't understand that. I have an idea of what you're trying to get
at, but other than that, I think it's not really clear.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

OK so I get a ride the very minimum $4.00 fare $1.00 Safe Rider Slush Fund $3.00 fare and I make $1.80 on this fare where did the other $.60 cents go? It wasn't an 80-20 split! Maybe this helps?


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

that would be a 60-40 split, is that actually what's happening to you?


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah on the lower fares it is NEVER a 20% take for Uber NEVER!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Did you say a rate increase? Really? You must be joking? Where did they say that they are raising the rates.


No one at Uber has said anything about rate increases.


chi1cabby said:


> I will not be surprised if it moved up to 25% on all existing Drivers at the end of this year, in conjunction with perhaps a 10-15% rate increase.


I am hypothesizing about commissions going to 25%. To make that more palatable to the Drivers, perhaps it would be done in conjunction with a Rate increase. The net of these changes may be that Drivers would make ~5% more than before.

The low Base Fare & Minimum Fare is here to stay. As you noted, the lower a fare, the higher profit margin to uber thanks to SRF. The last Rate Cuts had the biggest drop in Base Fare, with the goal of increasing volume of short $4-$5 rides.

And the SRF is here to stay too. SRF might actually go up to $1.50 as just last week Lyft raised its Trust & Safety Fee to $1.50.

I can't find the NY Times article that was excerpted on a Drivers FB board. In it TravisK was saying that market share gain was Uber's primary goal, not revenue gain. So don't expect low Base Fare & Minimum Fare to go up. But a small increase in the Mileage & Minute Rates is a possibility.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

IEUber said:


> # like
> 
> # comment
> #if you agree


You should tell them. It was probably just an oversight. Uber is nothing if not fair.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2014)

Out of everyone I ask..very few mention price as a reason they use Uber. There was a study done that sampled customers of Uber. They rated price at the bottom of reason they used the service. Things like quick arrival times, ease of use, customer service and even safty as higher reasons why they used uber. Wish I could find the news article.

In fact I still get some riders who swear UberX is more expensive then a cab..even though it's not. These types always say "we pay more for you guys because we love the SERVICE"


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

IEUber said:


> I'm in the inland Empire that doesn't pertain to me


Not yet it doesn't!

I'll check back with you in 6 months time


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Fares will be slashed in half but Uber's cut will be x2-ed to 40%.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> Fares will be slashed in half but Uber's cut will be x2-ed to 40%.


They must have found a way to operate without drivers then.


----------



## dsimms (Nov 13, 2014)

personally, I think their fee should be 5%..or 10% would
be more realistic, but what if you owned uber? then you
would be ok with 20% because you are trying to make money,
and could care less about everyone else in the pipeline.....

a driver could make money if uber was more reasonable....
high fees, other fees, decaying vehicle, the end numbers do not lie, nor do
I think it will be sustainable for long term...

But it is not about drivers making money...
It is about uber making a fortune, and from those that
are willing to do anything just to make a few dollars....


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

dsimms said:


> personally, I think their fee should be 5%..or 10% would
> be more realistic, but what if you owned uber? then you
> would be ok with 20% because you are trying to make money,
> and could care less about everyone else in the pipeline.....
> ...


If I owned Uber I'd realize the importance of drivers, already do, and I'd make sure they were compensated fairly, and I'd also make sure whatever idiot came up with the ******ed rating system was fired! I'd also work on getting insurance, some way for drivers to actually have their vehicles covered, not the scam they have going now.

Other than that, Uber is doing a fine job!


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Ookay!
> SF is Uber's home market, and is often the test market for any new policies, that are then rolled out everywhere.
> 
> Perhaps you didn't get the point of my post. Stop thinking that the commission should be 10%, and start thinking about commission going to 25%.


and that's the truth ! SF is their homebase and testmarket. 
I am worried that they will introduce the 25% (+$1) to all markets soon, that would raise my average paid commission from 27.56% to over 30% I guess.

Again want to open the eyes of those young fresh drivers who still believe that it's just 20% commission :
Take your weekly statement from Uber and add the additional riders fee to the fares then calculate how many percent Uber takes out of your fares.
If you believe that it's just an additional fee that not you but the rider pays, then why did they take the dollar out of the base fare and covered it up as an extra fare???
Now they don't have to share it with us anymore.

The 100% accurate math is to deduct $ 0.80 cents per ride since we would have anyways paid $ 0.20 cents of the " 1 dollar" to Uber. now they just keep it completely, SMART BASTARDS !


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

hmm uber still insists i'd make 70k year when they post on my FB page. Maybe if every pax tipped me at least $10 a ride....


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

*Also I would stop supporting Lyft at least on New Years Eve. (unless you are a driver that doesn't drive for Uber of course)*

I am a "double dipper" and sometimes drive for both companies, but the last weeks I totally reduced driving for Lyft because *I will not continue helping them* to get more Uber passengers.
Who lowered the prive to $1.10 first ?? It was desperate Lyft management to get more of customers by lowering the already cheap fares.

*Last Friday I was in Palm Springs* and Uber still has a *$2.00 per mile* there *while Lyft drives at IE rates = $1.1*0 THAT'S ALMOST HALF PRICE !!

There were only 2 Lyft drivers and probably around 12 Uber drivers in my area.
Well honestly I first logged into both apps to get more requests but after getting a Lyft trip for $6.47 then I got a Uber ride for $11.60 and it was almost the same distance.
I thought* I am not helping Lyft pax to get home cheaper,* if there are no Lyft cars they will have to use Uber and pay the $2.00 per mile.

However it was not really busy out there anyways.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> and that's the truth ! SF is their homebase and testmarket.
> I am worried that they will introduce the 25% (+$1) to all markets soon, that would raise my average paid commission from 27.56% to over 30% I guess.
> 
> Again want to open the eyes of those young fresh drivers who still believe that it's just 20% commission :
> ...


You don't have to be smart to be greedy, corrupt, thieving, or dishonest.


----------

